# شاركنا ببيت شعر



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2011)

*الفكرة بكل بساطة أن يضع كل عضو بيت شعر يحبه ، أو يعبر عن حالته النفسية ، أو عن فكرة تجول في باله .*

*سأبدأ أنا ببيت لنزار قباني :*
*فحينَ أنا لا أقولُ أحبُ ،،، فمعناهُ أني أحبكِ أكثـَـرْ*


----------



## النهيسى (29 يونيو 2011)

أن حظي كدقيق فوق شوك نثروه ,,, ثم قالو لحفاة يوم ريح اجمعوه !!!
صعب الأمر عليهم ثم قالو اتركوه ,,, ان من اشقاه ربي كيف انتم تسعدوه!!!​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2011)

بحثت عنكِ ؟..

لا بل..

قد سألت الصباح ..

عنك..

 وا..........

سألت القمر..

 لكنك..

 لم تسألي...


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2011)

*من قصيدة كن بلسماً ، للشاعر المهجري إيليا أبو ماضي :*

*إن كنتَ قد أخطاكَ سربالُ الغنى ،،، عاشَ ابنُ مريمَ ليسَ يملكُ درهما*

*وأحبَ حتى من أحبَ هلاكهُ ،،،،، وأعانَ حتى من أساءَ وأجرما*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

و إذا أصيب القوم في أخلاقهم *** فأقم عليهم مأتما و عويلا --- أحمد شوقي



شكراا للمرضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

و ما الحسن في وجه الفتى شرفا له *** إذا لم يكن في فعله و الخلائق --- المتنبي


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2011)

*بيتين من قصيدة "يا بني الدين الأباة"
نظم وتلحين السيد موريس الياس حداد – اللاذقية كانون الثاني 1944

يا بني الدينِ الأباةْ ،،،،،، رتِّلوا هذي الصلاةْ

سوفَ ابقى للمماتْ ،،،،، أرثوذكسيَّ السِماتْ*


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يونيو 2011)

*ان القلوب اذا تنافر ودها... مثل الزجاجة كسرها لا يجبر*​


----------



## white.angel (30 يونيو 2011)

*ماكل من مات ابوه قالوا يتيم..كم واحدٍ تيتّم وابوه حي*​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2011)

*الحبُ في الأرض ِ بعضٌ من تخيلنا ،،، لو لم نجدْهُ عليها لاخترعناهُ*
*نزار قباني*


----------



## absmatic (30 يونيو 2011)

إذالم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة .. فلا خير في ود يجيء تكلفا


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2011)

*فاروق جويدة :*
*دعيني أقاومُ شوقي إليكِ ،،، وأهربُ منكِ ولو في الخيالْ*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يونيو 2011)

اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلابد انيستجيب القدر


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يونيو 2011)

*كم اتمنــى لو كــانت الحياة حكـــاية تكتب بقـــــلم الرصــاص لأمســـح منهــــــا كل مــــاض لا يســتحق الذكــــر....!♥
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

*.................
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

*..................................*​


----------



## absmatic (1 يوليو 2011)

سلام على الدنيا إذالم يكن بها صديق

صـدوق صـادق الوعـد منصـفـا


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2011)

*جبران خليل جبران :*
*العدلُ في الأرض ِ يبكي الجنَ لو سمعوا ،،، بهِ ويستضحكُ الأمواتَ لو نظروا*

*فسارقُ الزهر ِ مذمومٌ ومحتقرٌ ،،،،، وسارقُ الحقل ِ يدعى الباسلُ الخطرُ*

*وقاتلُ الجسم ِ مقتولٌ بفعلتِهِ ،،،،،، وقاتلُ الروح ِ لا تدري بهِ البَـشَرُ*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 يوليو 2011)

أنا لا أفكر.. ​ 
أن أقاوم ، أو أثور على هواك.. ​ 
فأنا وكل قصائدي.. ​ 
من بعض ما صنعت يداك.. ​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2011)

*كلُ الدروب ِ أمامنا مسدودةٌ ،،،، وخلاصُنا في الرسم ِ بالكلماتِ*
*نزار قباني*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

كَفْكِف دموعَكَ وانسحِبْ يا عنترة
فعـيونُ عبلةَ أصبحَتْ مُستعمَرَة
لا ترجُ بسمةَ ثغرِها يوماً، فقد
سقطَت من العِقدِ الثمينِ الجوهرة
قبِّلْ سيوفَ الغاصبينَ.. ليصفَحوا
واخفِضْ جَنَاحَ الخِزْيِ وارجُ المعذرة
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

إذا دارت بنا الدنيا و خانتنا أمانينا
وأحرقنا قصائدنا وأسكتنا أغانينا
ولم نعرف لنا بيتا من الأحزان يؤوينا
وصار العمر أشلاء ودمر كل ما فينا
وصار عبيرنا كأسا محطمة بأيدينا
سيبقى الحب واحتنا إذا ضاقت ليالينا​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2011)

*فاروق جويدة :*
*أشتاقُ أطفالٍ كحباتِ الندى .... **يتراقصونَ مع الصباح ِ النادي *


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

*من يسال الناس يحرموه ... وسائل الله لا يخيب*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2011)

*الأخطل الصغير :*
*النسيب = الغزل*
*والتمتماتُ على الشفاهِ مضرجاتٌ بالنسيب ِ*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2011)

لا يدرك اسرار قلوبنا الا من امتلات قلوبهم بالاسرار

جبران خليل جبران


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

*انما الدنيا بلاء وكد ...  واكتئاب قد يسوق اكتئابا*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2011)

اعصر العشق وارويه  وجنتيكِ...

والامس شطأن الحياة بقربكِ.....


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2011)

تنازلت عن كل حروف الهجاء
امام نظرات عيناك
التي اخترقت قلبي
فأعلن في الحال كم يهواك
فأنا في العشق غريق
أسير في الدرب 
فكن لي رفيق
وأميري في الحب

كلماتي


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

*بالامس قد  كانت  حياتي ,, كالسماء الباسمة*
*واليوم قد امست كاعماق ,, الكهوف الواجمة *​


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 يوليو 2011)

كنت معايا فكل مكان,,,,,,صورتك,نفسك,دقات قلبك
حبك ملى القلب الحزنان..بفرح حتى لما بسمع صوتك


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

*تحطمنا الايام حتى كاننا ,, زجاج ولكن لا يعاد له سبك*​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2011)

*نزار قباني :*
*رباهُ أشياؤهُ الصغرى تعذبُني ،،، فكيفَ أنجو من الأشياءِ رباهُ ؟؟؟*

*ومن نفس القصيدة :*
*ما لي أحدقُ بالمرآةِ أسألُـها ،،،، بأيِ ثوب ٍ من الأثواب ِ ألقاهُ ؟؟*


----------



## أنجيلا (3 يوليو 2011)

*الخير في الناس مصنوع اذا جبروا ,, والشر في الناس لا يفنى وان قبروا *
*و  اكثر   الناس   الات    تحركها ,, اصابيع  الدهر  يوما   ثم   تنكسروا*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2011)

*أول بيتين من القصيدة التي اتخذت كنشيد لحركة الشبيبة الأورثوذكسية :*

*يـا شـباباً أورثـوذكـسـياً ألا ارفـعْ ،،، علماً من نسج ِ كفِ الحركهْ*

*وانشر ِ الإنجيلَ بينَ الناس ِ أجمَعْ ،،، ولتفِضْ منهُ فيوضُ البركهْ*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (14 يوليو 2011)

*تَغْشَى البَرِيَّةَ كُدْرَةٌ ، وَكَأَنَّهَا*

* صَعِدَتْ إلَى عَيْنَيَّ مِنْ أَحْشَائي*

* وَالأُفْقُ مُعْتَكِرٌ قَرِيحٌ جَفْنُهُ ،*

* يُغْضِي عَلَى الغَمَرَاتِ وَالأَقْذَاءِ*

* يَا لَلْغُرُوبِ وَمَا بهِ مِنْ عِبْرَةٍ*

* لِلْمُسْتَهَامِ ! وَعِبْرَةٍ لِلرَّائي !*

* أَوَلَيْسَ نَزْعَاً لِلنَّهَارِ ، وَصَرْعَةً*

* لِلشَّمْسِ بَيْنَ مَآتِمِ الأَضْوَاءِ ؟* 

*خليل مطران*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2011)

*تعال يا غودو.. 
‏وخلصنا من الطغاة والطغيان 
‏ومن أبي جهل, ومن ظلم أبي سفيان 
‏فنحن محبوسون في محطة التاريخ كالخرفان 
أولادنا ناموا على أكتافنا 
رئاتنا تسممت بالفحم والدخان 
والعرضحالات التي نحملها 
‏عن قلة الدواء ...
والغلاء .. 
‏والحرمان ...
‏صادرها مرافقو السلطان​نزار قبانى*


----------



## Bent Christ (14 يوليو 2011)

أغاية الدين أن تحفوا شواربكم .......... _يا أمة_ ضحكت من جهلها الأمم
المتنبى​


----------



## Bent Christ (14 يوليو 2011)

_انى اقمت على التعله بالمنى_ ,,,,,,,,,,,,في غربه قالوا تكون دوائى  
ان يشف هذا الجسم طيب هواؤها,,,,,,,ايلطف النيران طيب هواء
مطران​


----------



## Bent Christ (14 يوليو 2011)

أنا فى زمان غادر     ومعاشر يتلونـــون تلــــون الحرباء
الباردوى​


----------



## white.angel (15 يوليو 2011)

*لم أعرف أبداً.. أن الدمع هو الإنسان 
**أن الإنسان بلا حزنٍ ذكرى إنسان.. *​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أغسطس 2011)

*لما مات قيس بن الملوح وجدوا بيتين من الشعر عند راسه خطهما بصبعه هما:*

*توسد أحجار المهامه والقفـــرِ ... ومات جريح القلب مندمل الصدرِ*
*فيا ليت هذا الحب يعشق مرة ... فيعلم ما يلقى المحب من الهجــر*


----------



## عاطف ياهو (5 أغسطس 2011)

_كل كلماتى التى اود قولها....... عن وطنا بات فيه الحر  اخرسا
سياتى يوم لا يلاقى الحر ....... فيكى مسكنا ....او موطنا....
 سئمت فيكى يا بلدى....... الكره .... من حب السلام..... 
اود ان احيى فيكى الامان ...لاكنهم قوما لا يعرف سلام 
واخيرا اعيش فيكى باكيا  .... متمنيا  فيكى السلام_


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*تلومني الدنيا إذا أحببته 

كأنني.. أنا خلقت الحب واخترعته 

كأنني أنا على خدود الورد قد رسمته 

كأنني أنا التي.. 

للطير في السماء قد علمته 

وفي حقول القمح قد زرعته 

وفي مياه البحر قد ذوبته.. 

كأنني.. أنا التي 

كالقمر الجميل في السماء.. 

قد علقته.. 

تلومني الدنيا إذا.. 

سميت من أحب.. أو ذكرته.. 

كأنني أنا الهوى.. 

وأمه.. وأخته.. 

هذا الهوى الذي أتى.. 

من حيث ما انتظرته 

مختلفٌ عن كل ما عرفته 

مختلفٌ عن كل ما قرأته 

وكل ما سمعته 

لو كنت أدري أنه.. 

نوعٌ من الإدمان.. ما أدمنته 

لو كنت أدري أنه.. 

بابٌ كثير الريح.. ما فتحته 

لو كنت أدري أنه.. 

عودٌ من الكبريت.. ما أشعلته 

هذا الهوى.. أعنف حبٍ عشته 

فليتني حين أتاني فاتحاً 

يديه لي.. رددته 

وليتني من قبل أن يقتلني.. قتلته.. 

هذا الهوى الذي أراه في الليل.. 

على ستائري.. 

أراه.. في ثوبي.. 

وفي عطري.. وفي أساوري 

أراه.. مرسوماً على وجه يدي.. 

أراه منقوشاً على مشاعري 

لو أخبروني أنه 

طفلٌ كثير اللهو والضوضاء ما أدخلته 

وأنه سيكسر الزجاج في قلبي لما تركته 

لو أخبروني أنه.. 

سيضرم النيران في دقائقٍ 

ويقلب الأشياء في دقائقٍ 

ويصبغ الجدران بالأحمر والأزرق في دقائقٍ 

لكنت قد طردته.. 

يا أيها الغالي الذي.. 

أرضيت عني الله.. إذ أحببته 

هذا الهوى أجمل حبٍ عشته 

أروع حبٍ عشته 

فليتني حين أتاني زائراً 

بالورد قد طوقته.. 

وليتني حين أتاني باكياً 

فتحت أبوابي له.. وبسته*


*نزاااااااااااار
*​


----------



## monygirl (17 نوفمبر 2011)

* وما كنت ممن يدخل العشق قلبه و لكن من يبصر جفونك يعشق . 

 أغرك مني أن حبك قاتلي و أنك مهما تأمري القلب يفعل ​*.


----------



## الملك أبجر (17 نوفمبر 2011)

أيا معشر الناس بالله خبروا...اذا حلّ عشق بالفتى ماذا يصنعُ
يداري هواه ويخفي سره...و يخشع في كل أمره و يخضعُ
و كيف يداري و الهوى قاتل الفتى...و في كل يومٍ روحه تتقطعُ
اذا لم يجد سراً لكتمان سره...فليس له شيء سوى الموت أنفعُ


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا*...... *أبيع من أجله الدنيـــا وما فيها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*مسبحه الرئيس*

*في ليه من حالك الليلات *
*صليت ثم نمت في ثبات *
*فحلمت بسبحه الرئيس في يدي *
*قررت ذكر الله *
*وجدتني اقول ذاتي ثم ذاتي ثم ذاتي*
*كررتها الفاً من المراتي*
*ثم اتجهت لوردا اخراً *
*وجدتني اقولها لذاتي *
*ثم انتبهت قائلا : هذا حلم ليل سيئ ما اقبحه *
*هل يملك الرئيس اصلا مسبحه *

*الشاعر عبد الرحمن يوسف*​


----------



## إسرافيل (17 نوفمبر 2011)

"بَعَثْتُ إلَيْها، وَالنُّجُومُ طَوَالعٌ،      حذاراً عليها أن تقوم فتسمعا"
لامرئ القيس​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*حبيبتي! هل أنا حقاً حبيبته؟       و هل أصدق بعد الهجر دعواه
رباه أشياؤه الصغرى تعذبني        فكيف أنجو من الأشياء رباه
*​


----------



## for you (18 نوفمبر 2011)

أرانى فى الثلاثة من سجونى ... فلا تسألنى عن النبأ النبيث
لفقدى ناظري ولوزم بيتى ... وكون النفس فى الجسد الخبيث

ابو العلاء المعرى 

النبيث = المفجع


----------



## الملك أبجر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضاربٌ...فشيمة أهل البيت الرقص و اللعبُ


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*استيقظ يا أخى الخاطئ وتب 
ليس أحد فداك بدمه سوى الرب
وثق انه قريب من قلبك كل القرب
فما أعظم حب مثل هذا الحب!
جزء من كتاباتى 
*​


----------



## إسرافيل (18 نوفمبر 2011)

"إِنَّ الأَفاعي وَإِن لانَت مَلامِسُها       عِندَ التَقَلُّبِ في أَنيابِها العَطَبُ"
لعنترة بن شداد


----------



## for you (19 نوفمبر 2011)

خرجت اليوم للشرفه .. على الشباك جارتنا المسيحيه ..
 فرحت لأن انسان يحينى ..
لأن يدا صباحيه يدا كمياه تشرين ..
تلوح لى تنادينى .. 
أيا ربى متى نشفى هنا من عقدة الدين ..
اليس الدين كل الدين انسانا يحينى ..
ويفتح لى ذراعيه ويحمل غصن زيتون .. 

نزار قبانى


----------



## for you (19 نوفمبر 2011)

انى احبك عندما تبكينا ..
واحب وجهك غائما وحزينا .. 
بعض النساء وجههن جميلة ..
وتصير اجمل عندما يبكينا ..

نزار قبانى


----------



## for you (19 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تعجلن فقد اتاك جواب صوتك من قوى غير عاجز 
ذو نية وبصيرة والصدق ينجى كل فائز
انى لأرجوا ان اقيم عليك نائحة الجنائز
من ضربة نجلاء يبقى ذكرها عند الهزاهز 

على بن ابى طالب لعمرو بن ود .. يوم الاحزاب 

الهزاهز = الحروب


----------



## for you (19 نوفمبر 2011)

انما الدين ندى طيب من الاخلاق فاح 
ثم غصنا صار رمحا فى ميادين الكفاح 

غازى حداد


----------



## for you (19 نوفمبر 2011)

أمن أم أوفى دمنة لم تكلمى .. بحومانة الدراج فالمتلثم
ودار لها بالرقمتين كانها .. مراجيع وشم فى نواشر معصم

زهير بن أبى سلمى


----------



## for you (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الزنبقات السود فى كفى وفى شفتى اللهب 
من اى غاب جئتنى يا كل صلبان الغضب
بايعت احزانى وصافحت التشرد والسغب
غضب الفم .. غضب اليد .. ودماء اوردتى عصير من غضب
يا قارئى لا ترجو من الهمس لا ترجو الطرب
حسبى بانى غاضب والنار اولها غضب 

محمود درويش


----------



## amalon (20 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]قُل لي –ولو كذباً – كلما ناعماً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]         [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قد كادَ يقتلني بكَ التمثالُ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]* 
نزار قباني* 
 [/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (20 يناير 2012)

*و الذي نفسه بغير جمال 
              لا يري في الوجود شيئا جميلا
*​


----------



## Anas2 (29 يناير 2013)

دع المساجد لأهل الدين تسكنها .. وقف على باب الدكة وإسقينا
 ما قال ربك ويل للذين شربوا............... بل قال ويل للمصلينا:smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

اول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده هشارككم بجزء بحبه من قصيدة للشاعرى الكويتية سعاد الصباح 

يقولون أن الكلام امتياز الرجال فلا تنطقى 
وأن التغزل فن الرجال فلا تعشقى 
وأن الكتابة بحر عميق المياة فلا تغرقى 
وها أنذا قد عشقت كثيرا 
وها أنذا قد سبحت كثيرا 
وقاومت كل البحار ولم أغرق


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

تانى من شعر سعاد الصباح 

يقولون أن الانوثة ضعف وخير النساء هى المرأة الراضية 
وان التحرر رأس الخطايا وأحلى النساء هى المرأة الجارية 
يقولون أن الاديبات نوع غريب من العشب ترفضة البادية 
وان التى تكتب الشعر ليست سوى غانية 
وأضحك من كل ما قيل عنى وأرفض افكار عصر التنك 
ومنطق عصر التنك 
وأبقى أغنى على قمتى العالية 
وأعرف ان الرعود ستمضى 
وأن الزوابع تمضى 
وأن الخفافيش تمضى 
وأعرف انهم زائلون 
وأنى أنا الباقية


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يناير 2013)

*..*

أنآ إمرأة آلرفض وآلجنون..
أخرج لكـ من غآبة آلعرآء وآلغربة
فدثرنى بآليقين ..
وخذنى إلى قلبكـ آلمعبد
وإمسح عنى غبآرى وزنزآنة مخآوفى
فآلفرح يولد على أصآبعكـ ,,
وغدى يشرق من ضلعكـ .

" *غآدة آلسمــآن* "

*..*{ جميلة آلفكرهـ ​

*..*​


----------



## amalon (30 يناير 2013)

"ماذا لقيـت من الدنيـا وأعجبـه = أنـي بـما أنا باك منه مـحسـود"

أبو الطيب المتنبي
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (30 يناير 2013)

*من لم يبح بالحب علانية ...... بقي عمره شريداًيبحث عن غالياً*
*أما من فصح عن حبــــه ......  التف حوله الأحبة ليرفعوه عالياً*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 فبراير 2013)

نأكـل فنشبع ونـأكل نجـوع 
ما جاع قلب طعامه يسوع​
فكره رائعه أخي الحبيب .

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظ روحك .

النعمه معك . ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 فبراير 2013)

*..*












*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 فبراير 2013)

*..*

_*,,* *آلحب فى آلأرض بعض**ٌ من تخيلنآ* ،
 لو لم نجدهـ عليهآ ...

* لأخترعنآهـ*__  ،،



*لـ* نزآر قبآني_


*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 فبراير 2013)

هل عندك شك من انت ؟ 
يا من تحتل بعينيها أجزاء الوقت 
يا امرأة تكسر حين تمر جدار الصوت 
لا أدرى ماذا يحدث لى ؟
فكأنك أنثاى الاولى 
وكأنى قبلك ما أحببت 

نزار قبانى


----------



## minatosaaziz (7 فبراير 2013)

ونحن جرحى القلبِ ،

جرحى الروحِ والفم .

لم يبق إلا الموتُ ..

والحطامُ ..

والدمارْ ..

وصبيةٌ مشرّدون يعبرون آخرَ الأنهارْ

ونسوةٌ يسقن في سلاسل الأسرِ،

وفي ثياب العارْ

مطأطئات الرأس.. لا يملكن إلا الصرخات الناعسة !


أمل دنقل ... زرقاء اليمامة


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*,,* و*اصرخْ* لتسمع نفسك
 وأصرخ لتعلم أنَّكَ ما زلتَ حيّاً .. وحيّاً
 وأنَّ الحياةَ على هذه الأرض . . *ممكنةٌ* *،،*


لـ *محمود درويش*



*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 فبراير 2013)

*..*

وعدتكـ أن لا أعود ... وعدت
 وأن لا أموت إشتيآقاً ... ومت
 وعدت مرآراً
 وقررت أن أستقيل مرآراً
 ولا أتذكر أني .... إستقلت
 وعدت بأشياء أكبر مني
 فمآذآ غداً ستقول عني
 أكيد ستقول أني
 جننت
 وعدتكـ أن لآ أكون ضعيفة
 وكنت
 وعدت بألا وألا وألا
 وحين إكتشفت غبآئي
 ضحكت
 وعدتكـ أن أتجآهل عينآكـ 
 مهمآ دعآنى آلحنين
 وحين رآئيتهمآ تمطرآني نجوماً
 شهقت
 وعدتك أن لآ أكون في أي مكآناً
 تكون فيه
 وحين عرفت أنكـ ستأتي
 ذهبت 



*..*​


----------



## Anas2 (12 فبراير 2013)

*ل أبو العلاء : 
*

*
 عاشوا، كما عاشَ آباءٌ لهم سَلَفوا٠٠٠ وأورثُوا الدّينَ تقليداً، كما وَجَدُوا
 فما يُراعونَ ما قالوا، وما سمعوا٠٠٠ ولا يُبالونَ، من غيٍّ، لمن سجدوا
 والعُدْمُ أروحُ ممّا فيه عالَمُهمْ٠٠٠ وهو التكلّفُ، إن هبّوا، وإن هجدوا*


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 فبراير 2013)

*..*

لم يحدث أبدا
*أن أوصلني حب امرأة *حتى الشنق
 لم أعرف قبلك واحدة
 غلبتني ، أخذت أسلحتي ......
هزمتني .. داخل مملكتي ..
 نزعت عن وجهي أقنعتي ..
 كوني واثقة.. سيدتي
 سيحبك .. آلاف غيري
 وستستلمين بريد الشوق
 لكنك .. لن تجدي بعدي
 رجلا يهواك بهذا الصدق
*لن تجدي أبداً*
 لا في الغرب ..
 ولا في الشرق ..

"* نزآر قبآنى* "
 

*..*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 فبراير 2013)

*..*


_*,,* *آلحب* هو
 إثنآن يضحكآن للأشيآء نفسهآ
 يحزنآن فى آللحظة نفسهآ
 يشتعلآن وينطفئآن معآ بعود كبريت وآحد ,* دون تنسيق أو إتفآق* . *،،*



لـ *أحلآم مستغآنمى*_


*..*​ ​


----------



## Anas2 (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2013)

*ساكتب علي قلبي مغلق للتعديلات ....
سأغير كل شئ فيه حتي صوت الدقات ,,
لان كل شئ جميل بيه قد مـــــــــات ..
واصبح الحب الصدق المشاعر .. مجرد كلماات!
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 فبراير 2013)

إِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ فْىْ اْلْسْمَاءِ نُجُوُمٌ 
مَاَ لَمَعَتْ فْىْ اْلْظُلْمَةِ كُوَاَكِبُُ
اْلْحُبُ حُبٌ فْىْ اْلْمَسِيِحِ طَاَهِرٌ
لَاَ يُنْطَقُ فِيِهِ كَلَاَمٌ وَلَاَ يُكْتَبُ 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2013)

يا باب يا مقفول ... إمتي الدخول

صبرت ياما و اللي يصبر ينول

دقيت سنين ... و الرد يرجع لي : مين ؟

لو كنت عارف مين أنا كنت أقول

عجبي !!!


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 مارس 2013)

*..*

لاَ أرِيدُ حُباً .. أرِيدُ حِلْماً
 لاَ أرِيدُ جَسَداً .. أرِيدُ ظِلاً
 هَل تُعْنِي لَكَ شَيْئاً هَذِهِ اللُغَة ؟!
 أمْ تُرَاكَ مِثْلَهُمْ جَمِيعاً سَـ *تَقْرَؤهَا دُونَ أنْ تَقْرَأنِي* ؟!



لـ *غآدة آلسمــآن*


*..*
*
*​


----------

